# Ed Pinaud bottle.



## Sideways206 (Oct 18, 2020)

Has anyone ever seen a bottle like this before? I work for an excavation company and one of the drillers gave it to me. It was found on site here in South Seattle on October 16th.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 18, 2020)

This I believe is a perfume bottle.  Perfume was really big business back in the day.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 18, 2020)

I've dug a few of these in different sizes. as far as I know I think it's a pretty common bottle with very little value. LEON.


----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 19, 2020)

Common perfume. Value around $10 tops


----------



## Sideways206 (Oct 20, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Common perfume. Value around $10 tops


Thank you


----------

